# Best bang for your buck HID flashlight??



## andy129 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello fellow CPFers i figured you all would know best. Who sells the best allover HID flashlight. yet cost effective. let me know what yall know!


----------



## tedshred (Apr 22, 2009)

bang for your buck right here:

* Stanley H.I.D. 3000 $69. bucks at Walmart*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225844&page=2


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 22, 2009)

+1 on the Stanley HID. I own it and can attest to what a great light it is. It is so powerful that it can illuminate objects over 1000 yards away.:thumbsup:


----------



## Benson (Apr 22, 2009)

andy129 said:


> Hello fellow CPFers i figured you all would know best. Who sells the best allover HID flashlight. yet cost effective. let me know what yall know!


Depends what "flashlight" means -- if you actually want a regular flashlight form factor, there's 24W and 35W models available with Oracle, TacticalHID, and a few other badges. These are in the $200+ range, though.

If you're OK with a pistol-grip spotlight, the Stanley HID3000 ($70 at Walmart) is unbeatable.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 22, 2009)

My vote goes to Vector POB because I've never saw the Stanley before. Just might pick one up.


----------



## Mjolnir (Apr 22, 2009)

I would have to go with the stanley, since the POB is very hard to find. It seems like it is pretty much available only on Ebay.


----------

